# How long will homemade vinegarette stay good?



## Michelemarie

I made a vinegarette of oil, vinegar, sugar, salt and tobasco three weeks ago. Will it still be good this weekend? How long will it last?


----------



## GotGarlic

A vinaigrette won't go bad, since the vinegar is a preservative. If it seems a bit thick, add a little more vinegar to it.


----------



## Michelemarie

Ooooh, good, then I can make the salad this weekend! Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf

It should be fine - you might want to let it get to room temp - that will put the oils back to a liquid state if they solidified a bit.


----------



## ChefJune

as long as it's been refrigerated during that time, it should be fine -- maybe even more flavorful.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

The only thing you'll want to look out for is if you include crushed garlic in your dressing... for the same reason keeping homemade garlic oil is not a great idea.

But a vinaigrette made from oil, vinegar, mustard, sugar, salt, pepper, and a few herbs should keep at least a month plus in the 'fridge (mine have anyways!).


----------



## Michelemarie

Yep, its been in the fridge with no garlic! Good to know I can still use it - thanks so much!


----------



## jpmcgrew

All of it sounds good but you usually lose alot of the freshness of a homemade dressing after a few days.My sherry shallot vinaigrette always loses it punch after about 2 days.It just becomes kinda flat.But then again this one may be better after a few days.You will figure out if its better or not when you finally try it.


----------



## PytnPlace

Ditto what Nick said.  If there is garlic in there you have to be very careful . . . fun things like botulism can develop.  You should be fine.


----------



## Katie H

You should be fine for at least 3 weeks as long as you don't have garlic, which you didn't include in your ingredients list.  Garlic is friends with botulism, so stay away from storing your dressings for any length of time that include fresh garlic.


----------

